# Ipods



## Geek (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting my oldest son an IPOD soon. I went to the MAC store(NOT MAKEUP LOL) tonight and looked at them. THey are all pretty much in my price range. Any suggestions? Also, is the MAC store the best price? or???

Someone explain the differences between all the IPods and what are the pros and cons of them all?

Thanks!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 3, 2005)

It really depends what you want it for. If you want a lot of storage, then definitely get one of the bigger capacity ipods. Do you want to store photos? Or do you want something light that you can carry some music... then perhaps the shuffle is your best option. I have the 20GB and have about 2000 songs on it. I have mostly music, an audio book and some podcasts. I also have the fm transmitter so I can listen to it in my car while at the same time it gets charged.

Check out this link. It compares all the ipods.

Have fun!


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 3, 2005)

-iPods (the white ones) are the most expensive/biggest ones but hold about 4000 songs.

-iPod minis are the colorful ones that hold about 1000 songs.

-iPod shuffles are the smallest one that has no screen and holds around 100-150 songs.

Which one you should get depends on the size of your son's collection of songs, but for me iPod mini has the perfect memory size.

I think Apple is going to announce the next generation of iPod minis next week.. their new ipod minis will have flash drive instead of hard drive so they will be about 20% smaller and will have color screen. You might want to wait until those come out!


----------



## Geek (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* 

-iPods (the white ones) are the most expensive/biggest ones but hold about 4000 songs.
-iPod minis are the colorful ones that hold about 1000 songs.

-iPod shuffles are the smallest one that has no screen and holds around 100-150 songs.

Which one you should get depends on the size of your son's collection of songs, but for me iPod mini has the perfect memory size.

I think Apple is going to announce the next generation of iPod minis next week.. their new ipod minis will have flash drive instead of hard drive so they will be about 20% smaller and will have color screen. You might want to wait until those come out!








oh wow! Thanks for the INFO LILLY..........How did you know this about the new release?


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* oh wow! Thanks for the INFO LILLY..........How did you know this about the new release? LOL! My bf is a computer geek and checks ipod forums all the time (he even invested in Apple)!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks for the info, girls, because i was actually thinking of getting one myself! i'll wait for the colored screen one. anymore info on it? ask your boyfriend to keep us updated


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* thanks for the info, girls, because i was actually thinking of getting one myself! i'll wait for the colored screen one. anymore info on it? ask your boyfriend to keep us updated



Here are articles you can read about the new iPod minis:
http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000300057176/

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0509ipod.html


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* 

Here are articles you can read about the new iPod minis:
http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000300057176/

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0509ipod.html




Thanks for this!!!


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 7, 2005)

It's finally here!!! The new iPod is called iPod NANO. It's super thin and has color screen. Unfortunately, those articles online were wrong about the speculation and iPod minis will be DISCONTINUED. But I think I'm gonna get the new iPod nano.. it's soo cute! :icon_love Also in black.











You can read more about it on apple website:

http://www.apple.com/ipodnano/


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2005)

ooh lala! wow nice...goes to order one now...


----------



## Cirean (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* Unfortunately, those articles online were wrong about the speculation and iPod minis will be DISCONTINUED. Nooooo!!! I've only had mine since February



I guess I should go out and buy up any accesories I want before they disappear. I got the pink mini so my husband wouldn't try to steal it from me


----------



## Marisol (Sep 8, 2005)

I love the black one. I wish the 20G fourth generation one came in black.

And for the Harry Potter fans.











And now available on your phone too...


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't know much about iPods but my husband surprised me with one for our anniversary. :icon_love

He got me the 30 gig iPod Photo and it holds 7,500 songs.





I really didn't want this one since its way more than what I needed but he got a good deal on it anyway, so be it.

I have some photos stored on it but if that's a deciding factor, I wouldn't get it. The photos aren't really large enough to see since the screen is small and even though its like carrying around a protable phot albumn, (yes, its nice) I don't really use the photo part. I only stored some photos just to see what the quality is. Its "eh".

I think for a young boy a smaller iPod is more practical and useful - meaning the *mini or the shuffle.*


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 8, 2005)

thanks so much, lily! sorry i didn't see those links you posted earlier. i don't know how i missed it.

i just ordered the black nano with 1,000 songs. thanks again!


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 8, 2005)

I would really like to get a IPod but instead I have a Playstation Portable or a PSP. because the screen of the ipod is tiny while the screen of the PSP is a lot bigger. No hard feelings people.


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jamie18meng* I would really like to get a IPod but instead I have a Playstation Portable or a PSP. because the screen of the ipod is tiny while the screen of the PSP is a lot bigger. No hard feelings people. I actually had a PSP for a while too, but I didn't use many of its features (I never played games or watched movies on it) so I went back to my iPod. PSP is an all around entertainment system that some might appreciate.


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2005)

PSP, is way bigger than that new ipod tho...


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* I actually had a PSP for a while too, but I didn't use many of its features (I never played games or watched movies on it) so I went back to my iPod. PSP is an all around entertainment system that some might appreciate. I understand whith what u are saying.I have one game for the PSP that I like. but currently I have no movies on the PSP.in my opinion I also like Ipods but my dad got me a PSP because it is bigger than a IPod.No offense. Thanks


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* PSP, is way bigger than that new ipod tho... Tony the PSP screen is bigger than the Ipod or ipod mini. Just to let you know. Thanks


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep, that's exacatly what I said.



The PSP is way bigger than the new IPOD


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have the 15GB third generation ipod... (which is the white one, but has the 4 buttons on top instead of on the scroll wheel) I was going to get the 4th Gen... but I personally liked having the buttons seperate. They are SO sensitive, that on the 4th gen, when I was testing it in the store, and I was scrolling, I'd be hitting play or next, or some other feature I didn't want to hit. So that was a factor for me. I also wanted a decent size memory... I have less than 1,000 songs on it, but It's nice to know that I have thousands more to go. I am not one to delete things easily! lol




But the one I have isn't THAT big - size wise- ... honestly it's not that much bigger than the mini I think. (Yet holds so much more) And although the colors were cute, I opted for a set of 'jelly' covers which slip right on it, keep it protected and also give it a color. (Mine is pink now btw... lol) I have a digicam, traveldrive, and a computer at home with 320GB of hard drive space (160 internal, 160 external) so photos on the ipod weren't really a necessity for me. Neither is the color screen of the nano, as the backlight on mine is good enough - and I'm only glancing at it to see what song I want... then it's in the holder! lolMine cost $300. But I also bought a 3 pack of cases at $25, the itrip transmitter ($35 - you should DEFINITELY get one of these... I use it everyday!) and I also got a better set of earphones, a carry bag for it, and a travel charger for the car. It's a little expensive at first, but once you get it... you're set. I love it and wish I would've gotten one sooner!!! :icon_love

PS - I bought mine (and most of the accessories) at CompUSA.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* thanks so much, lily! sorry i didn't see those links you posted earlier. i don't know how i missed it.
i just ordered the black nano with 1,000 songs. thanks again!





Awesome!


----------



## Sofia (Sep 9, 2005)

Here's my well-traveled 20gb w/ photo in color PC+Mac iPod.

I don't leave home without it. I'm on my second one already.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Here's my well-traveled 20gb w/ photo in color PC+Mac iPod.I don't leave home without it. I'm on my second one already.

What do you mean by "your second one"? Did your first one break?
I never leave home without mine. I am looking for a cool case. For those of you that have one, what do you keep it in?


----------



## Mirtilla (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* Nooooo!!! I've only had mine since February



I guess I should go out and buy up any accesories I want before they disappear. I got the pink mini so my husband wouldn't try to steal it from me



Same here, I got a pink mini too-it' s my babe


----------



## Sofia (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh no it didn't break, I gave it away. I had a 3rd generation and wanted a new one, so I sent it to my cousin back home. I also can not leave home without it. Aside of a couple of tv shows and the news, I'm really not a tv person, but music is another thing altogether. Just can't do without it.


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 9, 2005)

*Marisol:* I got a case for my iPod on Ebay but I'm not too happy with it.

Anyway, Ebay has a lot of cases available. I also saw a REALLY cute on on the Nine West website but I don't know if it fits all iPods. Its black with these really cool metal studs on it. Very biker-chic looking.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Oh no it didn't break, I gave it away. I had a 3rd generation and wanted a new one, so I sent it to my cousin back home. I also can not leave home without it. Aside of a couple of tv shows and the news, I'm really not a tv person, but music is another thing altogether. Just can't do without it. oh ok.. glad that nothing bad happened to it. I carry mine every day too. I have speakers at work and also have a fm transmitter in my car.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* *Marisol:* I got a case for my iPod on Ebay but I'm not too happy with it. 
Anyway, Ebay has a lot of cases available. I also saw a REALLY cute on on the Nine West website but I don't know if it fits all iPods. Its black with these really cool metal studs on it. Very biker-chic looking.





Thanks! I will have to check it out.
These are cute!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 9, 2005)

Here's mine... my itrip has seen better days though! lol (But it still works! lol I just usually keep it in the car, and sometimes it'll fall under the seats or on the floor) But I have a small camera case where I'll usually keep it when I'm not using it... it'll hold the charger, headphones, and itrip if I need to.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2005)

Cute case! Where did you get yours from?


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 9, 2005)

There are some really CUTE cases from Juicy Couture too!


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MAC* Lilly, did you take this picture? nice LOL no



.. it came from shopbop.com. Link below:
http://store.shopbop.com/item.jsp?it...egory=JUICYBAG

Also in black and light green!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 10, 2005)

They are also on Ebay. Expensive cases though.


----------



## Cirean (Sep 12, 2005)

Want to get a Nano?

Check this out:

http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/nano.ars/3

Edit: page is slow to load


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 13, 2005)

This is kind off topic. I have a PSP and I am having trouble doing regular audio cds to mp3's. Does apple's I tunes work all right for the PSP. Thanks


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for helping me. I understand. I will just use apple's i tunes. Thanks


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 14, 2005)

i got my nano! it's sooooooo nice. it's the same length as a lipglass just about! it's so thin, too. looooooove it!


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 14, 2005)

congrats on getting your nano. me and charmaine are so jealous. I want a ipod nano so fricking bad. Thanks


----------



## Sofia (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh Jennifer, I'm so jealous. Even though I have an iPod, I love the look of the Nano. Enjoy it! You deserve it!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 15, 2005)

Have fun with it!


----------



## Liz (Sep 15, 2005)

lucky jen!! luckily i have a pink mini


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i got my nano! it's sooooooo nice. it's the same length as a lipglass just about! it's so thin, too. looooooove it! I got one too!! But then I returned it when I realized I couldn't afford it LOL




It was nice while I had it though...


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks





liz, i bought my sis (leta) the pink mini a few months back and it's weird because the pink i got for her is not like most baby pinks i see everyone has. is yours more like a fuschia or baby pink? she has the hot pink kind.

lily, i was so close to returning mine because of my credit card bills, but i got my name engraved on it, so i thought they wouldn't take it - and then i got too attached to it





i looooove the pics slideshow. they look SO nice!


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey ladies - I got that thingy - its a cassette with a cord and you pop it into your car's cassette player and on the other end you connect your iPod. Its great - commercial free music !!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Hey ladies - I got that thingy - its a cassette with a cord and you pop it into your car's cassette player and on the other end you connect your iPod. Its great - commercial free music !! I had that but got too much static. For my bday, my friend bought me the FM transmitter attachment, which charges the iPod and plays it. Loving it!


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 15, 2005)

Is that the "T" shaped contraption ?

I don't get FM or AM radio on my iPod, but all the music I downloaded, I can not listen to in the car. I only pay $20.00 for it, but so far, no static. Adjusting the volume is the only pain in the neck with this thing.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Is that the "T" shaped contraption ?
I don't get FM or AM radio on my iPod, but all the music I downloaded, I can not listen to in the car. I only pay $20.00 for it, but so far, no static. Adjusting the volume is the only pain in the neck with this thing.

I think the one that you are referring to is the iTrip. I think Janelle has that one.
The one I have is this one:






I wouldn't have gotten it for myself but it was a gift.


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 16, 2005)

Ooooooohhhh !! NICE Marisol !!!


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Hey ladies - I got that thingy - its a cassette with a cord and you pop it into your car's cassette player and on the other end you connect your iPod. Its great - commercial free music !! I have one of these too, its great since I had a crappy cassette stock player in my car.


----------

